# A mate of mine wants a monkey or small primate



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Im against this as I dont believe these animals should be taken on lightly if at all. What are the measures put in place to prevent her from getting one? A assume they are DWA but she believes she can get one from somewhere in london for £900! 

She means well and she isnt an idiot but shes stubern. 

Any links I can send her way to put her off or general info to clarrify to her that its a stupid idea and she should drop it would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

they s*it and p*ss all over the house! they bite when they are little, some when adults too! they make an incredible mess and will wreck your house if let loose...its kind of like having a hairy, smelly, un-reasonable with child.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

lizardloverrach said:


> they s*it and p*ss all over the house! they bite when they are little, some when adults too! they make an incredible mess and will wreck your house if let loose...its kind of like having a hairy, smelly, un-reasonable with child.


She has been told all this. I think that bloody show on the other day got her thinking. It may just be a faze.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

you must have atleast two aswell, no matter how much time you spend with him/her. Its cruel and wrong to not.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tskaexotics.co.uk - So you want a monkey eh?


----------



## viper639 (May 8, 2009)

honestly if she wants monkeys a couple of kids will be ok for her as in toddlers,they wreck your house an are a pain to look after,ha,ha,ha.
only joking my kids are ok.
but seriously she doesnt want 1 cos if she gets bored with or fed up of it doing its business everywere no one but the zoo will take it off her hands an then she will lose out on her money.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> you must have atleast two aswell, no matter how much time you spend with him/her. Its cruel and wrong to not.


 
yes forgot that! and can she afford 2 monkeys!? 
seriously its a MAJOR commitment, really they should have their own room although some d*cks keep them in small cages.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

they shouldnt even have there own room, they should be outside with sufficient space in an avairy type set-up, the link Nerys gave is great and im sure if she could afford to and wanted to do it properly that TSKA would help her.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers for all your replies and I will forward this info to her.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Cheers for all your replies and I will forward this info to her.


:flrt:you have made me want some monkeys now lolololol :bash: =]


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

a shop in manchester normally sells little monkeys, pm me if you want the phone number for them


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :flrt:you have made me want some monkeys now lolololol :bash: =]


100th reply today, well done! haha


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> they shouldnt even have there own room, they should be outside with sufficient space in an avairy type set-up, the link Nerys gave is great and im sure if she could afford to and wanted to do it properly that TSKA would help her.


They should have their own room/insulated shed too for when the weather is too bad/cold to let them outside.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Fixx said:


> They should have their own room/insulated shed too for when the weather is too bad/cold to let them outside.


Mmhmm, its a good idea to have a double door entry aswell, which for some species which are on the DWAL list its a requirement anyway. and on the indoor room it would probably be alot better to have some sort of block off tunnel from the outdoor and indoor which aids catching them and for cleaning one side of the endclosure/


----------



## Alkaline (May 2, 2009)

Falkor-Dragons said:


> a shop in manchester normally sells little monkeys, pm me if you want the phone number for them


I wouldn't touch ANYTHING from that shop with a 10ft bargepole.


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

Alkaline said:


> I wouldn't touch ANYTHING from that shop with a 10ft bargepole.


:lol2: i wouldnt myself personnelly and never will


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

farmercoope said:


> Mmhmm, its a good idea to have a double door entry aswell, which for some species which are on the DWAL list its a requirement anyway. and on the indoor room it would probably be alot better to have some sort of block off tunnel from the outdoor and indoor which aids catching them and for cleaning one side of the endclosure/


_(these are my pics, but taken at a clients.. so not my lemurs!)_

yes, many keepers have set ups with hatches, or sliding doors, which mean the primates can be shut into/out of each section, some have multiple areas where the animals can choose one indoor section over another.. this is a ring tail peering through the "curtains" of his cabin










i've seen everything from outdoor playhouses / cabins, these are black and white lemurs..



















converted sheds.. these ring tailed again










and some people who do have something like an extension on the back of a property with an outdoor run attached.

has to be said, have seen more of the sort where there is a stand alone outside enclosure with indoor section fitted onto, or into it.

i love photographing lemurs, they are great fun (and yes, on dwa should anyone wonder)



















and yes, the indoor section should have provision for heating

hth

Nerys


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Great pics, What sort of heating do you reccomend? Not that im intrested tis always good to have info though, at the zoos you see them using small halogen heaters to pre-heat the indoor areas when they are not in them, then they dont use any heating once they have pre warmed it. They are all insulated though so I suppose they dont drop to a low level anyway.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, I adore lemurs!
If I ever get a house with acres of land I would love to keep some.
We can all dream!
Great pictures, Nerys.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Falkor-Dragons said:


> a shop in manchester normally sells little monkeys, pm me if you want the phone number for them


just out of intrest, whats the shop called


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

heating.. i've seen various methods.. ranging from ceramic heaters & basking bulbs.. quite a lot of them seem to use the tubular heaters too

some heat from underneath a nest box or cabin, so they have underfloor heating, some heat from overhead, there are many ways to work it, a lot depends on the set up you have, or are planning

i think that has to be one of the most common questions we get from people, after.. can i buy a monkey.. _to which we say no, but you can potentially buy two or more monkeys_.. the next question is invariably about caging/housing..

tskaexotics.co.uk - Housing

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

this site is quite good too i have to say, despite being an american site

http://www.primatestore.com

this is a pic of a lovely marmoset enclosure they have on their housing section..










marmosets are one of the most commonly kept "single-house-pet-primates" in the uk. 

if i can, i will try and get permission to display some of the images we have of primates who have not been so fortunate in their housing provision

N


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Nerys said:


> .
> 
> if i can, i will try and get permission to display some of the images we have of primates who have not been so fortunate in their housing provision
> 
> N


It would be good to see both sides of the coin .

Thanks.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

having seen the press pack and the images, i'm not sure "good" is the word.. but i know what you mean..

some people do genuinely think that a cage like this..










is suitable for a marmoset..

that's not an exaggeration, i 've seen the rescue files, have seen the actual cages themselves in some cases that were either given in or siezed..

in some cases, i've even met, in the course of couriering, the unfortunate monkeys involved..

one example.. 

she was sold by a pet shop as a youngster to people who "wanted a monkey"... 

she had been kept indoors in a parrot cage, on her own, and fed on sweets and cakes.. 

she was so badly affected by the lack of space, that her limbs and joints had not formed properly, and she became very very sick with mbd. 

She was given up to a rescue center, who contacted an organisation that works with such cases, whom i do volunteer courier cover for, was collected and taken down to them within hours of the initial call and given immediate vet treatment and physiotherapy..

unfortunately, and despite a huge battle for her life, she died i am afraid to say, directly as a result of the poor housing, care and diet she was given during the time with the previous keeper. 

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Their was a shop in Stoke selling Marmosets recommending a cage smaller than the above post as it's home! 

We've had a number of calls since 'my monkey baby' (or whatever it was called). I never saw it myself but I _hoped_ it would be done in such a way as to help primates not put them in more danger!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Their was a shop in Stoke selling Marmosets recommending a cage smaller than the above post as it's home!
> 
> We've had a number of calls since 'my monkey baby' (or whatever it was called). I never saw it myself but I _hoped_ it would be done in such a way as to help primates not put them in more danger!


I do know theres a breeder in stoke that seems to advertise marmies being kept like that, he sells them hand reared at 6 weeks old, for prices like 1200. It really annoys me!! the program was really upsetting and I also hoped it was going to promote the keeping of them properly, not as children!!


----------



## bluefront (Nov 9, 2008)

why not something much nicer :- flying squirrels, small , nice, eacy to house , no DWA needed , fantasic little critters,


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

She seems to have forgotten about it now :lol2:.

Thanks for all the info though!!


----------

